# How to capture sound from sound card as a wav/mp3 file



## e_piph_a_ny (Sep 23, 2005)

Is it possible to capture the sound from my creative sound card as a wav or mp3 file? 

I would prefer to not output the sound to an external capture device but to do this within the OS or Creative's bundled applications.

thanks


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

Sure, use wave studio, that should have been included with your creative software.


----------



## e_piph_a_ny (Sep 23, 2005)

I tried using WaveStudio to record a sound from a website but was unsuccessful. 

Was my original post inexact? I want to record a certain sound event from a website as a wav or mp3 file. I plan to integrate the sound into a powerpoint presentation.

Can WaveStudio do this?


----------



## kaaos (Jan 10, 2006)

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------



## peril0us (Oct 13, 2003)

Is it a flash site?

Hey kaaos, do you need a plug-in for Audacity to do that?


----------



## e_piph_a_ny (Sep 23, 2005)

yes, it is macromedia. will this cause a problem? and initial attempts with audacity has failed.


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

Just use the record setting "What you hear". If it plays through your computer, you can record it.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

> ...do you need a plug-in for Audacity to do that?


NO .... Use Stereo Mix as the input ... should work.


----------



## e_piph_a_ny (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks to who responded.

I got Audacity to work. The suggestions in the last two missives were not even an option but it worked and that's all that matters.


----------

